# Como para que



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

"-!Pues claro que los terminará! Con lo que nos cuesta la universidad, !como para que ahora quisiera dejarlo!" (Dispara, yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)

Ya he buscado "como para que" en este foro pero no he encontrado una traducción. ¿Sabéis cómo traducirlo?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## osa_menor

Ich würde dieses _como para que_ hier mit _um zu_ übersetzen.
Wortwörtliche Übersetzungen sind immer schwierig. Es gibt sicher mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Mein Vorschlag wäre:
"_Was uns die Universität kostet, ist zu viel,  um jetzt hinschmeißen zu wollen_!" 

Hoffentlich meldet sich hierzu noch ein Muttersprachler.


----------



## Tonerl

> Ich würde dieses _como para que_ hier mit _um zu_ übersetzen.



Nachdem ich wieder "nachgegraben" habe, kann ich dir zustimmen, in der Hoffnung, dass es ein Nativo bestätigt !?

Ich halte dieses Thema für wichtig genug, *um sich*  für einen Konsens zu bemühen.
Me parece que el tema es lo suficientemente importante *como* *para* *que* se haga un esfuerzo de consenso.

Das ist wohl schwerwiegend genug, *um *auf jeden Fall vermieden zu werden. 
Creo que esto es suficientemente grave *como* *para* *que* intente evitarse de cualquier manera.

Kein Ministerposten ist uns so wichtig,* dass wir* dafür unsere Glaubwürdigkeit und unsere Prinzipien opfern.
ninguna cartera ministerial es para nosotros tan importante *como para que* sacrifiquemos nuestra credibilidad y nuestros principios

Ist der Entwurf so klar und verständlich, *dass die* Jugendlichen damit wirklich umgehen können? 
¿Es tan claro y comprensible el proyecto *como para que *los jóvenes puedan entenderlo?


----------



## anipo

DanielaKlein said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> "-!Pues claro que los terminará! Con lo que nos cuesta la universidad, !como para que ahora quisiera dejarlo!" (Dispara, yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)



In diesem Fall bedeutet "como para que" so etwas wie "das hat gerade noch gefehlt". 

"Das hätte noch gerade gefehlt, dass, mit dem was uns die Uni kostet, er (_oder_ sie) das Studium aufgeben will.

Saludos.


----------



## ayuda?

Dies ist ja was kniffig.
*Mi opinión/intento:*
Además,  a juzgar por lo que tenemos  de los ejemplos de Tonerl:
"!como para que ahora quisiera dejarlo!" 
¡[*Es] como para que* ahora quisiera dejarlo!
*Est ist etwa wie:
*Solo para tratar de explicártelo  diría: *Como para* puede indicar simplemente *um **zu *en alemán.
=Pero en este caso y en su conjunto concuerdo con lo que dice anipo:
“ das hat gerade noch gefehlt” …

*Es ist zum *auf und davon laufen /(aus der Haut zu fahren)…und ich möchte X
Es un modismo—o una estructura fija que tiene un significado especial.
Es genügt, dass/ es ist so weit, dass... ich das Studium aufgeben möchte.
Das bringt mich zum Schluß, dass... X

Es como decir:
*Es [algo] como para**…* querer irme  de la universidad (darme por vencido/a).
*Es como para que* …….quisiera X [Más o menos lo mismo, sino que tiene otra estructura.]
Da möchte man gleich... X

Dies ist nur mein Versuch, den Begriff zu erklären.
Hoffentlich ist das alles Dir nützlich. [Es mag wohl nicht tadellos sein.]
Alles klar, oder doch?

=Necesitamos la ayuda/la opinión de un nativo 
*para *averiguar el asunto de manera definitiva. 
[*para que* averigüe el asunto de manera definitiva]


----------



## osa_menor

anipo said:


> In diesem Fall bedeutet "como para que" so etwas wie "das hat gerade noch gefehlt".
> 
> "Das hätte noch gerade gefehlt, dass, mit dem was uns die Uni kostet, er (_oder_ sie) das Studium aufgeben will.
> 
> Saludos.


Concuerdo con* anipo*.





ayuda? said:


> *Es ist zum *auf und davon laufen /(aus der Haut zu fahren)…und ich möchte X
> Es un modismo—o una estructura fija que tiene un significado especial.
> Es genügt, dass/ es ist so weit, dass... ich das Studium aufgeben möchte.
> Das bringt mich zum Schluß, dass... X
> 
> Es como decir:
> *Es [algo] como para**…* querer irme  de la universidad (darme por vencido/a).
> *Es como para que* …….quisiera X [Más o menos lo mismo, sino que tiene otra estructura.]
> Da möchte man gleich... X


En mi opinión éste tiene otro sentido. En la oración original un padre habla de su hijo 
_(quisiera_ alli es 3. persona).
Für mich hat es eher diesen Sinn:
_Das Studium kostet soviel! Als ob man das jetzt einfach aufgeben kann!_


----------



## DanielaKlein

Muchas gracias por las respuestas interesantes,


Feliz Pascua,

Daniela


----------

